# Composers' wives, who & what do you think?



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

When you are asked to name a composer's wife, who comes to mind? I think of Alma Mahler and Cosima Wagner.

The second question is: what you think of her? So your freethinking opinions about spouses like Alma : do you like her? How do you feel about Cosima? Of course you may read partner/friend etc. instead of wive/spouse here.










Alma










Cosima


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Alma Mahler, Clara Schumann and Peter Pears were the first that came to mind.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

If Queen Victoria stands as a role model for 'Victorian morals' with its puritan primness, Cosima is the Bavarian variant of "We're not amused". Such a humorless creature!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Clara Schumann was probably the most inspiring considering her love for Robert (and Brahms), her devotion to their music, and her amazing abilities as a concert pianist all while raising eight children. Decent composer too.

Constanze Mozart also had a fascinating life after Mozart's death.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

A full fifty percent of great composers did the sensible thing and didn't get married, preferring to spend more time on music.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

brianvds said:


> A full fifty percent of great composers did the sensible thing and didn't get married, preferring to spend more time on music.


For which we are forever grateful 

But also, I should add, we are forever grateful to those wives who despite taking their husbands' time away from music managed to inspire them to create the music they've left for us.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some composers were not considered good catches. Even Beethoven, quite successful in his profession, was described by a lady he was interested in as "ugly and half crazy."


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Some composers were not considered good catches. Even Beethoven, quite successful in his profession, was described by a lady he was interested in as "*ugly and half crazy*."


Just the way I like my composers.


----------

